# Building a Gaming Computer with 3000 dollars and I have no clue what im doing.



## Mitchell_Krever (Nov 12, 2008)

I am looking to build a gaming computer that can play WOW on a gigantic TV screen and surround sound. 

1- Budget = 3000 Dollars to spend on tower, mouse, keyboard, speakers, and screen.

2- Multi-Tasking- Some games like WOW i want to play on my comp 2 times (lol that = x3 exp bonus Refer-a-Freind)

And so I'm hoping that with my 3000 dollars i put into your hands... you can help me make the best WOW machine!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hummmmmmmmm i love pop flys


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lotta coin for sure. Prob is the tv thing, take one heck of a big screen to make a decent monitor methinks. Or "large format display", as I see Newegg puts it. And the resolution, or lack thereof. You are looking at only two different resolutions in the two pages that newegg has of these, 1366 x 768 or the big one 1920 x 1080. Anyway, here's those 2 pages. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&SubCategory=633&N=2010190633 

Was in the position, I would want the 1920 x 1080, 1366x just doesn't do it for me. You can spend anywhere from say, a little under a couple thousand to not very far from ten grand. The display has a very large impact on the computing experience, specially in the gaming department. 

IMHO, you'd be better off spending 1500ish or a tad less on a 30" monitor and getting some great 5.1 or better speakers. You'll get great sound and video, though with only a thousand left, you'd only be able to squeeze out a fairly solid gaming rig, if that.

Huge displays are just soooo expensive.


----------



## Mitchell_Krever (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes they are I was looking for an alternative and i was thinking maybe a...HD Projector? Will that work.. my room is naturally dark but how will the picture quality be?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Only time I've ever seen a projector used was with powerpoint presentations, and in not very ideal conditions. Don't have a clue how good they can be. The thought did pass through my mind earlier, I wonder if anyone uses one as a monitor on a regular basis?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

A 1080P projector will cost about $3000. A 780P is quite a lot cheaper.


----------



## Mitchell_Krever (Nov 12, 2008)

my freind has a year old projector hd but the light is broken. He says he will sell me his for 600 dollars and than i get it fixed dont know the price but hey... I have a VERY dark room so lighting is not an issue anyone who has a projector wanna speak up an help a fella theres also a sale for an HD flat screen 72' at WoW sight and sound for 999 dollars maybe that would be a good alternative leaving me with 2000 dollars to spend on comp and surround sound?


----------

